# FRANKS RED HOT



## smokinpo (Apr 2, 2013)

OK I need some expert advice. I love the flavor of the Franks red hot but I hate the texture. Any ideas on thickening up the sauce without affecting the flavor??


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 2, 2013)

Possibly heating it up in a sauce pan and stirring it for a while until some of the water evaporates should thicken it and intensify the flavor.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I thicken up mine by heating the sauce, make a slurry with about 1tbp corn starch and 1/4 cup white wine. Stir it in at a low simmer to thicken..adds a nice flavor. You can use water if you don't care for the wine taste.  Just cooking it down to thicken concentrates the vinegar flavor too much for me.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 2, 2013)

When I make a hot wing sauce, I add melted butter to Franks, and stir. That thickens it also.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 2, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> When I make a hot wing sauce, I add melted butter to Franks, and stir. That thickens it also.


The ONLY way to tighten up Frank's Red Hot!!!!

MNEELY nailed it.  The butter smooths out the texture and gives it a little thickness.  My only other advice would be to use unsalted butter.

Great for injection and saucing!

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## comosmoker (Apr 3, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> The ONLY way to tighten up Frank's Red Hot!!!!
> 
> MNEELY nailed it.  The butter smooths out the texture and gives it a little thickness.  My only other advice would be to use unsalted butter.
> 
> ...


I agree!!!  Butter.  Real butter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 3, 2013)

You said you did not want to change the taste...Cooking to reduce or adding butter will definitely change the taste but this stuff is available in most grocery stores. It's a little tricky to work with as you need to warm the sauce and dust it in as you whisk but it will thicken without changing the flavor...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 3, 2013)

re: xanthan gum

A little goes a l-o-n-g way, slowly add it in very, very small amounts until you reach the thickness you want!
Usage rate, no more than .2% to .5% by weight.

~Martin


----------



## johnnyoh (Apr 6, 2013)

Make the classic sauce. 

1 part Frank's to 10 - 20 parts Durkee's mustard or Nance's if you are familiar.  Make to taste.  Add butter or bacon/chicken/duck fat if you need the wonderful fat and taste. The mustards will act as a thickener without heating or cooking.  Toss whatever (buffalo wings?) into a saute pan and top with sauce.  Toss to coat & thicken with the heat.  Plenty of napkins or company linen (paper towels).


----------



## bdbob83 (Apr 14, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> When I make a hot wing sauce, I add melted butter to Franks, and stir. That thickens it also.


i also use butter...once in awhile I will also add ranch season package. . I know this is not keeping the flavor but for wings its pretty nice ....my version of the Arizona ranch sauce at Quaker Steak and lube


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 14, 2013)

when I worked in a pizza place over 20 years ago they mixed equal parts liquid margarine and franks hot sauce for their wings.


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 14, 2013)

A little flour added will thicken it up a little and not change the flavor profile


----------



## dwaytkus (Aug 3, 2013)

You could just buy this!












41kU5TxT5fL.jpg



__ dwaytkus
__ Aug 3, 2013


----------



## smokinpo (Aug 3, 2013)

I've  never  seen the thick  before
r


----------



## bdbob83 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol...because the thick juck came out ...it even says "NEW" on the neck on the bottle...but regardless thanks dwaytkus for looking out and franks for clearly knowing what there consumers want


----------



## dwaytkus (Aug 4, 2013)

No problem.  Just a pic I pulled off google but it has been out a long time.  I've been buying it for over a year


----------



## bdbob83 (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been buying the franks buffalo wing sauce  it has a thicker consistency and real nice flavor but will have to find and try the thick


----------



## dwaytkus (Aug 4, 2013)

The buffalo is my go too Franks.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 4, 2013)

Franks....soooooooo much better than Tabasco


----------



## hambone1950 (Aug 4, 2013)

dwaytkus said:


> You could just buy this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 4, 2013)

I use this stuff a lot, Rooster Sauce.













7192_sriracha28oz__05971.1313618126.1280.1280.jpg



__ shtrdave
__ Dec 16, 2012






If I make wing sauce i sometimes use Zesty Italian dressing instead of butter, also some prepared Horseradish and Garlic, if using this over Franks I will add a bit of White Vinegar.


----------



## oaken (Aug 21, 2013)

SMOKINPO said:


> OK I need some expert advice. I love the flavor of the Franks red hot but I hate the texture. Any ideas on thickening up the sauce without affecting the flavor??I have


Would not claim to be an expert on thickening the sauce yourself, but Frank's Redhot does sell a thick version.













rdht.png



__ oaken
__ Aug 21, 2013






It has the consistency of ketchup. In fact I think they market it as "adult ketchup"

Ken

Oops, guess it helps to read the string first


----------



## palladini (Sep 3, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Franks....soooooooo much better than Tabasco


Oh I SOOOOOOOOO disagree.


----------



## cl2zero (Sep 3, 2013)

I love Frank's!!!!!

Sometimes when I walk by the fridge I have to stop and then I pour out a big puddle of Frank's in my hand and drink it.

Frank's is just awesome.

Did I mention that I love it?!?!?!!?


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 4, 2013)

Palladini said:


> Oh I SOOOOOOOOO disagree.


Depends on the application. For wings, I like Frank's. For soups, stews, and chili, it's Tabasco. On eggs, I prefer Cholula brand sauce.


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 4, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> Depends on the application. For wings, I like Frank's. For soups, stews, and chili, it's Tabasco. On eggs, I prefer Cholula brand sauce.



Franks red hot is the best wing sauce , no doubt. Tabasco is a whole 'nother thing. It elevates soups and chili in a way that franks couldn't. Cholula as you say is super on eggs. I also like it on a hot dog.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2013)

Revisiting this thread I have to add my latest favorite...JJ


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 5, 2013)

And a perennial favorite. Great in jerk chicken marinade.   Pickapeppa sauce!


















th_a230a28c7a6521978a603bc26f5d8bca_zpsba8eeeac.jp



__ hambone1950
__ Sep 5, 2013


----------

